# First an Amazon house,, now a Printer house



## cda (Mar 13, 2018)

Does Not say what the material is :::

https://m.mysanantonio.com/business/article/3D-printed-house-Austin-Texas-12749008.php


https://www.iconbuild.com/new-story/


----------



## JBI (Mar 14, 2018)

Most small scale 3-D printers use plastic (or metal) to create models... 
Have not seen one on this scale before though.


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 15, 2018)

Grout???


----------

